# Testing / storing fountain pens



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 11, 2013)

I know very little about fountain pens but have been making some Jr Gents and Barons.  My question is about a pen that's made and going to be put in a sales case (not going right out to end user).  Should I put in the disposable cartridge to test /use and leave it in or test another way?   What do you guys do?

Thanks!


----------



## ashaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan
Do not charge up your fountain pen.  Have a bottle of ink near by for customers to test out the nib. Make sure you clean the nib and feed after testing. If the fountain pen is charged either with a convertor or cartridge the ink will dry up in the feed and nib housing.  You would have to take it apart and clean it up.  Customers view a charge fountain pens as a used fountain pens.


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I know very little about fountain pens but have been making some Jr Gents and Barons.  My question is about a pen that's made and going to be put in a sales case (not going right out to end user).  Should input in the disposable cartridge to test /use and leave it in or test another way?   What do you guys do?
> 
> Thanks!



All fountain pens need to be checked before sale. Many nibs are scratchy and sometimes a feed will become inoperative due to a variety of issues. 

First, get an ear syringe and attach it to the nipple where the converter or cartridge plugs in. Blow clean water through the feed and nib while they're installed. Take the converter, feed, and nib out and dry them. Ink the pen and write with it. Be prepared to swap out a scratchy nib for a smooth one. When you're satisfied that the pen is functioning as it should, clean and reinstall everything. 

Customers will want to test a pen before purchase. Be prepared to ink your tested pen and have good quality paper on hand.

I should mention as well that good quality ink should be used in the testing process. Be careful of some thick inks that do not flow well in every pen configuration. A good readily available ink by Parker or Sheaffer in blue, blue-black, or black should be fine. Use the same ink when you demonstrate your pens for customers.

Fountain pens are an entirely different kind of pen and it takes some effort to sell them.


----------

